
Are concert tickets too cheap? Ticketmaster thinks so - ilamont
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/are-concert-tickets-too-cheap-ticketmaster-thinks-so-2019-12-26
======
sarcasmatwork
Because they get huge profits from each tickets they sale and the "fee's"
associated with it. The more they can jack up tickets, the more money they
make. One might call them a monopoly imho.

